# Adding hydrolics to a GT



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I have added a bunch of the 12v linear actuators to my DGT6000 for the sleeve hitch and the JBJr. But I was wondering if anyone has added hydrolics to a tractor that was not equipped with it from the factory.

My search for inexpensive actuators led me to trim tabs for boats. The 2 big names are Lenco and Bennett. Lenco used 12v actuators similar to what I have now. But Bennett add a 12v hydrolic pump and pushes its actuators with hydrolics.

<img src="http://www.go2marine.com/go2_structure/8/3/0/0/83004F-p.jpg"> 
12v hydrolic power pack 

I also know you can dip off of the PTO. But have no idea how complicated that would be.

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The old Deere 200 series garden tractors could be had with hydraulic lift as a dealer installed option. It isn't that hard. The kit had a pump and bracket that bolted to the engine crank on the oposite side of the PTO and allowed the pump to run full time. Some hoses and a valve and you are in business.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

My step dad made a setup for an old Homelite tractor we had. used all junkyard power steering pump, and hoeses, and some salvaged rams, and valves. Made a homemade sleave hitch also. Worked pretty good, and I used that tractor to put in 4-5 lawns in the naborhod. Looked like hell though


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

mercruiser pump and trim rams works great


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

If you burn the motor on the Mercruiser set up ( at least on mine)
the motor is a modified Tecumseh starter motor. When the one on my boat messed up we used lawnmower starter parts. I would hate to think of the cost from mercury. 
Rodster


----------

